# Missing Mydevice



## Introvertedqueen (Sep 21, 2021)

So I came into my shift today (9/21) and my TL told me that there is a missing mydevice and I was the last one to sign it out. Therefore I have to find it. When I checked the log the last time I signed it out was (9/11) and I had put in the times I checked it in and out. I looked all over the store and asked around but it’s nowhere to be found. I’ve told my TL and SD, is there anyway I might have to end up paying for it?


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 21, 2021)

I would talk to AP.  The problem is usually with the tm that doesn't sign it out, not the one who does!  Ask if they can review tapes, reminding them that you signed it in and out.


----------



## MrT (Sep 21, 2021)

No, may get written up for it but probably not.  They should have the last place it was before it shut off.  If you were really the last person logged in and it was 10 days ago they are not doing there job.  Equipment should be checked everyday.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 21, 2021)

They can log in somewhere on WorkBench and see the last place the zebra was in the store. That should narrow down a search since they can't call it to find it as the battery is long dead by now.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Sep 22, 2021)

No I think they were just hoping you would find it before they had to spend time looking for it


----------



## Tacopie (Sep 22, 2021)

You won’t have to pay for it. At most you will get written up.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2021)

MICKRA Dashboard
					






					mickra.target.com


----------



## lucidtm (Sep 22, 2021)

There is a way that AP can look up and see who last logged in to that device. It likely wasn't you since you signed it in and out. The last person that logged in and actually used it should be the person responsible. I've seen the PMTL pull logs also and print them out, so it's likely any TL should actually be able to do it. I wouldn't take the hit for that if I knew for a fact I returned it and signed it back in.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 22, 2021)

You returned it and signed it back in?  Yes.  Ok, forget about it.  Go line up your mustard and salad dressing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 23, 2021)

Sometimes it's difficult to sign them back in because at my store, sometimes they put the log away before I can even return it. I'm always worried about someone else losing it and my name being the last one to sign it out lol


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 23, 2021)

they put......the log away??


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 23, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> they put......the log away??


Well not lately really, but at one point whoever was running things put it away before they left for the night. This was back when we had no overnight at all, but now that it's back they keep it out


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 17, 2021)

Update: thanks for all the reply’s and since that day none of my team leaders ever said anything about it again so 🤷🏽‍♀️ But it is still missing lol so idk who lost it


----------

